# الوقاية خير من العلاج



## فايروس ستار (23 مارس 2008)

هذه التمارين نصح بها أحد أطباء العيون. وهي جديرة بأن يمارسها كل واحد منا ممن يقضي الساعات الطوال فوق 
مكتب، محدقا في شاشة الحاسوب. وهو أطلق عليها اسم 20-20-20.
الخطوة الأولى:-
كلما مرت عشرون دقيقة من النظر المستمر على شاشة الجهاز أدر رأسك عنه وركز النظر على أي شيء يبعد عنك 
عشرين قدما (6 أمتار). فهذا يغيّر البعد البؤري لعدسة العين. وهو شيء واجب للعين المجهدة.
الخطوة الثانية:-
أغمض العينين وافتحهما بتتابع سريع لمدة عشرين مرة متتالية، وذلك لترطيبهما.
الخطوة الثالثة:-
حسب اتساع الوقت لديك قم بالمشي عشرين خطوة، بعد كل عشرين دقيقة من الجلوس في وضع واحد. فهذا التمرين 
يساعد على تنشيط الدورة الدموية لكامل الجسم.
قم بتوزيع هذه الإرشادات على أصدقائك وأقاربك الذين تعزهم وتهمك سلامة أعينهم. يقال إن العينين هما مرآة النفس، 
فعليك بالاهتمام بهما لأنهما لا يقدران بثمن ..

منقووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير على نقل هذا الموضوع الهام
فكلنا عيونه متعبة من العمل الطويل على الحاسب
عسى أن تكون نافعة للجميع


----------



## فايروس ستار (23 مارس 2008)

ويبارك بيك مشكوووووووور على مرورك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 مارس 2008)

صورة رائعة من صور السلامة للعاملين الاداريين


----------



## المتميزة العربية (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع .


----------



## فايروس ستار (9 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## عادل محمد النشار (10 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهر عيون (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanx Very Goood Information


----------



## عمر إبراهيم محمد (19 أبريل 2009)

*فوائد التمارين الرياضية بالصحة*

*فوائد التمارين الرياضية بالصحة *

​*التمارين الرياضية المنتظمة

يعتمد متوسط العمر المتوقع للإنسان على معدل تلف الأجزاء العاملة في الجسم ، وتستطيع التمارين الرياضية المنتظمة أن تبطئ هذا التلف وأن تحمي الجسم كله خاصة القلب والرئتين والشرايين والعظام ، ويتم تقييم اللياقة البدنية استنادا إلى الكفاية الإجمالية للقلب والرئتين والعضلات مقيسة بكمية (أو حجم) الأوكسجين التي يستعملها جسم الإنسان في دقيقة واحدة من الإجهاد الأقصى للجسم ، وتصل هذه الكمية إلى ذروتها وتسمى (الحجم الأقصى للأوكسجين) في حوالي سن العشرين ، ولكنها تتضاءل مع تقدمنا في السن .
بإمكان التمارين البدنية المنتظمة تحسين درجة اللياقة البدنية ، وبالتالي إبطاء هذا التضاؤل التدريجي وإبطاء الشيخوخة إلى حد ما .

العضلات

كلما ازداد عمل العضلات تزداد حاجتها إلى الأوكسجين ( وقود) ، ولكن يؤمن الجسم هذه الزيادة في الأوكسجين ويلجأ إلى عدة وسائل هي : زيادة سرعة عمل القلب ، زيادة سرعة عمل الرئتين ، زيادة عدد الأوعية الدموية التي تغذي العضلات لتزويدها بكمية أكبر من الأوكسجين ، أما التمارين الرياضية المنتظمة ، فعوضا عن زيادة سرعة عمل القلب وبالتالي زيادة تعبه ، نرى أن قوته تزداد فيتمكن القلب من تأدية عمله دون الحاجة لزيادة عدد الضربات ؛ لأنه قادر على ضخ كمية أكبر من الدم في كل ضربة ، وهذا ما يؤدي إلى تأمين العمل نفسه دون إرهاق هذا القلب . ومن جهة ثانية تستعمل العضلات خلال أي جهد ، الجلوكوز ( السكر) ؛ لتزويدها بالوحدات الحرارية ، ومتى استمر الجهد العضلي ، تبدأ هذه العضلات باستعمال الشحوم إثر نفاد مخزونها من السكر ، وحرق الشحوم هذا يفسر أهمية التمارين البدنية في الحماية من أمراض القلب .

فوائد التمارين الرياضية

لا تؤدي التمارين البدنية فقط إلى إطالة الحياة ، بل هي تطيل أيضا متوسط العمر المتوقع النشط ، حيث تظل كافة أنظمة الجسم وأجهزته تعمل بصورة جيدة تكفي لجعل الحياة متعة بدلا من كونها مصدر ألم وعذاب ، وهناك دلائل على أن الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون بلياقة بدنية يقومون من مرضهم بسرعة أكبر ، ويتعرضون بدرجة أقل للسقطات ، ولا تنكسر عظامهم بسهولة ، وقليلا ما يشكون من التعب أو يعانون من نوبات الاكتئاب ، وهنالك كثيرا من الناس ينامون بصورة أفضل بعد ممارسة التمارين البدنية ، ويستيقظون في الصباح أكثر انتعاشا وحيوية . 
بإمكان العضلات الضعيفة التي لم تخضع للتمارين البدنية أن تسلط جهدا إضافيا على المفاصل والرباطات من خلال الإفراط في استعمالها ، ومن الصحيح إلى حد ما أنك وكلما استخدمت عددا أكبر من العضلات والمفاصل ، كان كسبك البدني أعظم ، ومع ذلك من المحتمل أن تلحق التمارين البدنية الضرر بالعضلات والرباطات أو المفاصل .

القلب و الرئتان و الشرايين

تجعل التمارين البدنية القاسية التي تمارس بانتظام قلبك ورئتيك أقوى وأكبر مرونة ، ومع أن التمارين البدنية قد لا تخفض كمية التعصد الذي يترسب في الشرايين ، فإنها توسع الشرايين وتقلل من حصول الانسداد التام لهذه الشرايين ، وبواسطة جلطة دموية مثلا ، أمرا بعيد الاحتمال .

المفاصل

تظل المفاصل التي تخضع لتمارين بدنية ، منتظمة مرنة وصحية ، وتؤدي قلة استخدامها إلى ضعفها وتصلبها ، وإلى التطور المبكر لاعتلالاتها ، كالالتهاب العظمي المفصلي ، ومن المحتمل أيضا أن تصبح العضلات التي تحرك المفاصل والرباطات المساندة ضعيفة ورخوة نتيجة لذلك .

العضلات

بما أن العضلات التي تحرك الساقين هي من بين أكبر العضلات الموجودة في الجسم ، فالنشاطات التي تمرن الساقين ، كالهرولة أو ركوب الدراجات الهوائية ، تعد أساليب ممتازة لتقوية القلب والرئتين ، فتحسن بالتالي مستوى لياقتك البدنية العامة . *


----------



## عمر إبراهيم محمد (19 أبريل 2009)

أذكرو الموت ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دايما صلو على حبيب الله


----------



## sayed00 (19 أبريل 2009)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

مشكور مهندس عمر


----------



## mohamed lashin (19 أبريل 2009)

عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي عمر على المشاركة


----------



## bahhar2001 (24 أبريل 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (5 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الموضوع اللطيف


----------

